# Topología Common Ground Collector: Amplificador RMX AB series



## moonwalker (Dic 27, 2017)

Para a mediados del 2013 tomé el diagrama de uno de los amplificadores de la serie RMX, específicamente RMX1450 y con el deseo real de construirlo decidí diseñar un PCB propio que fuera lo más compacto posible y luego de varios días de diseño resultó este grandioso proyecto pero que sin embargo por vicisitudes del tiempo y calamidades de la vida, fue dejado simplemente en documentos virtuales. Hoy luego de cuatro años, Dios me ha dado esta oportunidad de compartir este amplificador aquí en este magnifico foro del que tanto he aprendido y recordando esta palabra fiel y verdadera de parte de Dios: "Dad de gracia porque de gracias has recibido" por tanto con mucho cariño aporto este proyecto para toda la comunidad. 

Es un amplificador basado en la topologia Common ground collector, tipica en los amplificadores de QSC y otras marcas como Behringer en su serie EP y del que se ha tratado aquí en el foro en otros temas donde se exponen QSC1700 / 1300 de la serie ONE como tambien la MX700 y clase H de RMX2450 sin embargo quise separar este tema por el tipo de topología que siendo ya conocida todavía es extraña por otros muchos y se ha pretendido describir brevemente algo de su naturaleza. Hay  un manual de la empresa QSC donde se explica con más detalle la configuración de los circuitos trataré de encontrarlo y traducir para colocarlo aquí. 

Breve descripción de los circuitos del amplificador

Amplificador diferencial 

Las entradas de audio del amplificador son balanceadas para ofrecer una razonable cantidad del rechazo al ruido de modo común. Se obtiene una entrada balanceada al usar la mitad de un NE5532  configurado como un amplificador diferencial. El grado de rechazo de modo común depende de cuan  emparejadas estén las resistencias de entradas de 10K en la figura abajo; y entre la resistencia de realimentación y la resistencia shunt del mismo valor por tanto se deberían de usar resistencias de precisión del 1% para asegurar al menos un rechazo de modo común del 40%. 
También  el condensador de realimentación y el condensador shunt de 180p se convierten en un filtro de primer orden  que hacen al amplificador menos susceptible a las interferencias externas y oscilaciones de alta frecuencia.  

Filtro de 30 Hz y 50Hz

Luego del potenciómetro de control de volumen  se puede observar un circuito que sirve de filtro que corta todas aquellas bajas frecuencias indeseadas por debajo de 30 y 50Hz que podría incursionar peligrosamente dentro del parlante. Incluí también este circuito filtro en este proyecto con  tres agujeros que corresponden a la elección u omisión del  filtro por medio de dos interruptores simples. En el PCB,  yo Hice un puente entre el agujero 2 y el 3 para omitir el filtro pero si se desea  usar el filtro de 30 Hz hacer el puente entre el agujero 1 y el 3 para seleccionar el filtro de 50 Hz o dejar los agujeros libres para seleccionar el filtro de 30 Hz. Para una selección u omisión más elaborada del filtro se usaría entonces dos interruptores simples como lo muestra el diagrama. 

Circuito Bias y manejador de los transistores drivers (manejadores) 

 El siguiente componente activo es la otra mitad del amplificador operacional N5532 cuya salida maneja a los transistores drivers los cuales a la vez manejan a los transistores de salida. Estos drivers: MJE15032 y MJE15033 están configurados en clase AB teniendo en sus bases una pequeña cantidad de corriente de polarización provista por la red en serie de dos diodos (1N4934 ) y una resistencia variable  de 100 ohmios con el fin de mantener la distorsión crossover al mínimo. En paralelo a esta resistencia variable hay un NTC de 50 ohmios pegado al disipador donde se encuentran los transistores de salida  el cual decrementa su valor óhmico a medida que el amplificador se calienta consiguiendo reducir el voltaje Vbe en los transistores drivers y por ende disminuye la corriente Bias y también el riesgo de un embalamiento térmico. Aunque este NTC desempeña una tarea importante en el control automático de la corriente de reposo en el amplificador, su consecución  en el mercado es una tarea crucial ya que es un componente comercial sólo encontrado  en punto autorizados de la marca de esos amplificadores y al saberse ésto, la NTC podría sustituirse  (no siendo una mejor solución pero funciona) por una resistencia de 33 ohmios en paralelo al reóstato de Bias. La resistencia variable de 100 Ohmios para el control de Bias sí es más crítica ya que debe conseguirse exactamente del mismo valor. También se hace crucial la consecución  de dicho componente ya que su valor óhmico no es tan comercial en el mercado. 

Indicadores 

Como todos los amplificadores QSC se incluye el indicador de CLIP por medio de un LED rojo que nos permitirá saber cuando hay excesiva señal de audio entrante que podría convertirse en una distorsión. También se incluye el indicador SIGNAL por medio de un LED amarillo que nos permitirá saber que hay señal de audio a través del amplificador.  

Etapa de Salida 

El amplificador usa una configuración de algún modo extraña para muchos en la etapa de salida ya que los transistores NPN están conectados a –VCC y los PNPs están conectados a +VCC en sus emisores por medio de resistencias formándose bancos de circuitos de emisor común que manejan las ramas de alimentación. Consecuentemente los transistores manejan las ramas con la señal de audio  amplificada  la cual pasa al punto OUT a través de los condensadores de fuente bloqueándose la corriente DC. Los colectores de todos los transistores están conectados a GND por tanto nos ahorraríamos los aislantes plásticos entre transistor y disipador  siendo  la transferencia de calor  mucho mejor ya que el contacto es metal a metal directamente.   El punto medio de los condensadores principales de fuente no está conectado a GND sino es de allí de donde se toma tanto la salida OUT para parlantes como la realimentación negativa. La naturaleza de esta configuración, con  la señal de audio  sobre las ramas de alimentación es porque la fuente de poder no tiene referencia de GND. 

Puesta en Marcha y Ajustes Limits y Bias 

Previamente antes de encender el amplificador, por cuestiones de seguridad, se debe emplear un bombillo en serie en la línea de suministro de AC esto es para prevenir cortocircuitos por si existe alguna pista encontrada o componentes mal ubicados. 
Una vez encendido el amplificador, tomar lectura de los voltajes principales de alimentación: +/-VCC en los condensadores electrolíticos principales (+/-80V)  como también  el voltaje de alimentación para el circuito integrado NE5532 +/-15V en sus pines 8 y 4 respectivamente. Los voltajes deben estar totalmente simétricos. Por ultimo sería conveniente chequear el voltaje offset en la salida del amplificador el cual debería estar lo más cercano a 0mV. Si todas las medidas de tensiones están correctas procedamos al ajuste del amplificador.

Limit: corresponde a dos reóstatos de 2k colocado en serie con un diodo entre  las bases de cada transistor driver y GND. Su óptimo ajuste se consigue por medio de un instrumental (que por ahora no poseo) en el que se usa osciloscopio, Variac, Dummy Load y voltímetro. Al no poseer dicho instrumental, llevo hasta a la mitad de su recorrido los reóstatos  de 2K (aproximadamente 1K) y que ambos posean el mismo y exacto valor óhmico.

Bias: el reóstato de 100 ohmios (en el diagrama señalado como BIAS VR)  nos ayudará a fijar la corriente de reposo a través de los transistores de salida. 
Sin ningún tipo de señal de audio entrante y ningún tipo de carga en la salida  del amplificador, previamente colocado en dirección contra-horario el recorrido del reóstato de bias,  Colocamos nuestro voltímetro sobre una de las resistencia de emisor de los transistores drivers  6.8Ω 1W ( en el diagrama está un voltímetro en paralelo a dicha resistencia) y muy cuidadosamente movemos el reóstato de 100 Ω hasta obtener una lectura de caída de tensión sobre dicha R de 90mV la cual, una vez conseguida, dejamos allí fija por un par de minutos ya que podría variar ligeramente con el pasar del tiempo por tanto es muy probable que nuevamente hagamos un segundo ajuste de manera muy cuidadosa hasta conseguir el menor grado de variación sobre la caída de tensión ya establecida la cual debería de ser casi idéntica también en la R de emisor del driver negativo.  

Por Último la NTC debe ir adherida al disipador principal para sensar la temperatura de los transistores de salida y mantener de manera automática la corriente Bias a niveles seguro.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 28, 2017)

Mi no entiender papas de como puede funcionar esa salida al revés   
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 28, 2017)

Es para fuente simple de 160 Vdc , usa una "tierra virtual , masa , 0V" formada por los 4 capacitores de 3.300 uF x 100 V.

Inclusive los he visto trabajamdo directamente a línea de 110Vac rectificada , con un optoacoplador en la entrada o un operacional aislado . . . .


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 28, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Es para fuente simple de 160 Vdc , usa una "tierra virtual , masa , 0V" formada por los 4 capacitores de 3.300 uF x 100 V.



?Seguro? , veo como fuente simectrica +80V y -80V , y no 0V y 160V.
Acuerdo que los dos  capacitores electrolicticos de 6800uF (2x 3300uF) hacen un dibisor de tensión (Tierra virtual). Entonses la salida dese amplificador es al revéz o sea en realidad la masa o tierra del Altavoz (Artoparlante) es la verdadera salida (Colectores de los transistores par conplementar NPN/PNP).
Los Emisores son conectados la las fuentes DC (+ y - 80V) y las fuentes DC son verdaderos cortos circuitos para AC (Audio), los capacitores electroliticos de 6800uF tanbien o aomenos deberian sener.
Aun no entiendo como anda ese paso final 
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 28, 2017)

Es cómo un amplificador de fuente simple y capacitor de salida , pero primero el parlante y luego dos capacitores a positivo y negativo.

P1 es la tierra virtual y A1 es la masa de entrada conectada a P1 via 6,8 Ohms 1 Watt.

Yo he arreglado uno de éstos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 29, 2017)

Jo gustaria de veer lo diagrama equemactico de la fuente de alimentación (transformador y puente de diodos  como son conectados) 
Quizaz eso ayudaria a entiender un poco mas esa topologia estraña (aomenos para mi) 
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## moonwalker (Dic 29, 2017)

Hola danny en el esquema aparece la fuente de poder respecto a los condensadores electrolíticos principales ; el puente de diodos y el transformador no los incluí porque es idéntico a cualquier amplificador con fuente basado en full rectifier  y transformador con toma central el cual va conectado al punto medio de los condensadores pero sin conexión a GND ya que es allí de.ese mismo punto donde se toma la salida + para los parlantes.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 29, 2017)

moonwalker dijo:


> Hola danny en el esquema aparece la fuente de poder respecto a los condensadores electrolíticos principales ; el puente de diodos y el transformador no los incluí porque es idéntico a cualquier amplificador con fuente basado en full rectifier  y transformador con toma central el cual va conectado al punto medio de los condensadores pero sin conexión a GND ya que es allí de.ese mismo punto donde se toma la salida + para los parlantes.


!Gracias Don moonwalker , pero sigo perdido o sea aun no entiendo como puede andar ese paso final estraño.
Los capacitores electrolicticos son verdaderos cortocircuitos para AC (Audio) , la fuente tanbien asi es.
Los Emissores de los transistores finales reciben la alimentación simectrica ,los Colectores son conectados a la tierra o masa   
Si no for de muchas molestias , ? podrias dibujar esa fuente? , quizaz jo logre descubrir lo "pulo del  gato" que aun lo logro veer.
!Muchas gracias de antemano!. 
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 29, 2017)

El Rat estuvo trabajando en uno de esos


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 29, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> El Rat estuvo trabajando en uno de esos


Quizaz el pueda en alguna hora oportuna quitar mi dudas a respecho desa topologia estraña y mui interesante sin dudas algun 
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## moonwalker (Dic 29, 2017)

Hola Danny; aquí dibujé la conexión de la etapa de salida de la topología. Estan dos transistores de salida, la fuente y la salida hacia parlante con su filtro RL


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Dic 30, 2017)

Si el punto CT del trafo NO es masa, pues si es masa como el punto de unión de los colector y emisor de los transistores de salida NO FUNCIONARIA pues el altavoz estaría a masa...... ¿¿¿¿ de dónde demonios se saca la masa ????????. Coincido con Daniel, no lo veo nada claro...........
Un saludo.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 30, 2017)

Juan Carlos Hernández Púa dijo:


> Si el punto CT del trafo NO es masa, pues si es masa como el punto de unión de los colector y emisor de los transistores de salida NO FUNCIONARIA pues el altavoz estaría a masa...... ¿¿¿¿ de dónde demonios se saca la masa ????????. Coincido con Daniel, no lo veo nada claro...........
> Un saludo.


!Eso , eso ,eso ,eso , como ya decia el saudoso "Chavo del Ocho" 
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 30, 2017)

​


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 30, 2017)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 162741
> ​


!Gracias Don Fogo , pero desafortunadamente  no logro anpliar la imagen de modo puder estudiar mejor ese diagrama esquemactico.
?Se no for de muchas molestias podrias subir otro dibujo que sea factible ampliar?
!Muchas gracias de antemano!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 30, 2017)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> !Gracias Don Fogo , pero desafortunadamente  no logro anpliar la imagen de modo puder estudiar mejor ese diagrama esquemactico. . . . .











​
En el archivo PDF se ve mejor.


----------



## moonwalker (Dic 30, 2017)

Como lo explica el manual de QSC: la fuente no tiene referencia a GND; el punto GND podría considerarse como flotante (No sé si el término es el indicado y en diagrama se conoce como GND_P1 y va conectado a la otra masa que viene de la señal externa de entrada  conocida como A1 por medio de una resistencia de 6.8 ohmios. 
El desempeño del amplificador es excelente  mi hermano y yo lo probamos con dos subwoofers de 18" y cajas Cerwin Vega y el.sonido es espectacular. El amplificador lo monté lo más exacto posible con componentes de buena calidad, un ajuste cuidadoso del Bias y sale de una. Pronto le adaptaré los Step Drivers con comparador LM311 para convertirlo en clase H y colocarlo acá en este tema sin embargo debo conseguir el trafo adecuado. Animense en armarlo; el sonido es excelente propio de los amplificadores QSC.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 30, 2017)

Por lo diagrama esquemactico aportado por Don fogo puedo veer que lo transformador de fuerza NO tiene una toma central  
Esa topologia es muy interesante do punto de montagen , los transistores de potenzia pueden sener armados directamente al dicipador de calor sin cualquer ayslante y ese puede sener debidamente aterrizado al chassis sin problemas algun. 
 Ahora lo que no entiendo es la realimentación negativa  siendo hecha por la porta posictiva (pino 5) del segundo Amp Op (5532)   :loco::loco:
!Sin dudas ese diseño es muy raro!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## moonwalker (Dic 30, 2017)

Sí; la realimentación negativa se toma del punto central de los filtros grandes lógico porque es el punto OUT. El amplificador puede trabajar sin Tap central al punto medio de los condensadores pero yo lo conecté.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 30, 2017)

Bueno es la premera ves que veo una realimentación negativa por la entrada posictiva de un Amp Op.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Ratmayor (Dic 31, 2017)

Don Daniel, le explico brevemente como funcionan estos amplificadores Common Ground Collector. 

Son engorrosos al verlos la primera vez, pero cuando le captas la idea son bastante fáciles. Hay 2 formas de mirarlos:

1) Tenemos las tensiones +Vcc y -Vcc de extremo a extremo unidas en el centro de los capacitores de la fuente. En el punto central de los capacitores, con referencia a tierra, que puede ser flotante o una tierra real sacada desde el tap central del transformador, habrán 0V mientras que el +Vcc y el -Vcc sean idénticos, ahora bien, si puedes modular una caida de tensión en una de las 2 ramas, en el punto central de los capacitores tendrás una diferencia y esa energía se aprovecha para mover los parlantes. Cabe destacar que si la caída de tensión es por ejemplo en la rama negativa, la salida termina siendo positiva. Por esto el amplificador usa una señal invertida desde el OpAmp.

2) La otra forma de ver esta topología es por descarga capacitiva. Nótese que todos los colectores van a tierra, el punto central de los capacitores va al positivo del parlante y el negativo del parlante también va a tierra. Cuando de activan cualquiera de las ramas, sea la positiva o la negativa, se descargan los capacitores sobre el parlante y esto es lo que amplifica.

En resumen de cuentas, la fuente está virtualmente conectada al parlante y lo que se busca es manejar las tensiones sin que los finales se acoplen directamente. De esta manera se pueden manejar grandes cargas, sin afectar demasiado a los transistores finales.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Dic 31, 2017)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Don Daniel, le explico brevemente como funcionan estos amplificadores Common Ground Collector.
> 
> Son engorrosos al verlos la primera vez, pero cuando le captas la idea son bastante fáciles. Hay 2 formas de mirarlos:
> 
> ...



!Ok Don Rat , hasta ese punto acuerdo con ustedes , ahora lo que me inquieta es la realimentación negativa sendo esa hecha por la entrada posictiva del Amp Op.
Deberias oscilar , ?no? 
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Ratmayor (Dic 31, 2017)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> !Ok Don Rat , hasta ese punto acuerdo con ustedes , ahora lo que me inquieta es la realimentación negativa sendo esa hecha por la entrada posictiva del Amp Op.
> Deberias oscilar , ?no?
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.


 Las entradas del OpAmp son perfectamente balanceadas, si lo conectas al revés, se comporta como inversor y en este caso se usa así con más razón, si lo conectaras "como se debe" la onda saldría invertida en la salida


----------



## moonwalker (Ene 1, 2018)

Feliz año para toda la comunidad y Dios los bendiga grandemente. Gracias Rat por tu explicación y aporte a este tema. Hoy ya empecé a convertir esta RMX AB en clase H claro solo es el PCB haciéndoles modificaciones algo extremas. Los step drivers ya los usaría en una pequeña tarjeta y ver cual será la mejor manera de empalmarlos al circuito principal. Saludos


----------



## josco (Ene 5, 2018)

Muy buen aporte moonwalker gracias por eso.  hace poco mas de quince años vi algunos digramas de qsc y no entendia como trabajaban ahora entiendo un poco mas. hace dias repare un crown microtech 2400 y me quede con el ojo cuadrado al ver como trabaja con un solo filtro por canal es un tipo de trabajo poco comun en amplificadores. digo poco comun por que lo que mas toca ver son fuentes simetricas. saludos.


----------



## eleccortez (Ene 5, 2018)

asi es la cosa mas o menos .


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Ene 5, 2018)

¿¿¿¿¿¿ Eso funciona seguro ?????? Yo creo que R3 va a ser un precioso incendio.
Un saludo.


----------



## moonwalker (Ene 5, 2018)

No Juan Carlos, tal como lo dibujó Gordon está bien sólo que faltó el riel negativo para mayor detalle del esquema de salida del amplificador. Josco, siempre un placer compartir mis proyectos con el Foro; cualquier ayuda que necesites, exponlas aquí. Son varias las marcas que usan esta topología que siempre ha caracterizado a QSC, por ejemplo reparé una Behringer Europower EP4000 usando la misma topología pero en clase H siendo una copia idéntica de QSC RMX2450.. Saludos


----------



## Jexmer (Oct 19, 2020)

Buenas compañeros mi preguntas sobre esta qsc dónde van unos diodos con un número 48 .   Ese  signo se interpreta como diodo in4148 o es otra referencias gracias por su atención


----------



## moonwalker (Nov 5, 2020)

Jexmer dijo:


> Buenas compañeros mi preguntas sobre esta qsc dónde van unos diodos con un número 48 .   Ese  signo se interpreta como diodo in4148 o es otra referencias gracias por su atención


Hola Jexmer, No sé cómo no pude ver este mensaje antes. Sí, los diodos marcados con 48 son los 1N4148.


----------



## jestrada8 (Nov 5, 2020)

buenas noches amigos de foros, una pregunta amigo moonwalker con respecto al filtro subsonico de 30 hz, ¿solo con conectar una resistencia en serie de 270 oh y un condensador cerámico de 220 nf desde la salida del operacional (a) hasta la entrada del operacional (b) se cortan las frecuencias inferiores a 30 hz? y si eso serviría para otros amplificadores de poder gracias.


----------



## moonwalker (Nov 5, 2020)

Sí claro que sí serviría para cualquier potencia pero debemos determina donde ubicarla. Yo hice un diagrama aparte del circuito acerca de ese filtro subsónico el cuál no sé dónde lo dejé pero apenas lo tenga o nuevamente lo dibuje lo adjuntaré para mañana y veas la conexión entera. El filtro se encuentra en el segundo operacional de entrega a la red Bias y driver.


----------



## jestrada8 (Nov 5, 2020)

una acotación a los lectores que quieran trabajar con voltajes flotantes o gnd virtual es la siguiente: que cada canal tiene que tener su transformador independiente porque es por el centro de masa donde el parlante encuentra la diferencia de potencial y obviamente un solo transformador no serviría para compartir dos canales simultáneamente porque cada uno posee un solo centro de masa.


----------



## moonwalker (Nov 6, 2020)

Sólo podría ser como una "Desventaja" de esta topología Que se deben usar dos fuentes independientes Sí o sí! De lo contrario es una configuración muy interesante y excelente 😉


----------



## demodelor (Abr 3, 2021)

buenas, es posible que el amplificador quede con algo de offset no?? en esta topología como se podria compensar compensar ??


----------



## moonwalker (Abr 3, 2021)

Hola. Sí claro que sí, el amplificador podría quedar con alguna tensión offset en la salida. Hay un divisor de tensión colocado entre +VCC y -VCC en la red que conforma la realimentación del sistema que ayuda de cierta manera a corregir cualquier desbalance en el amplificador sin embargo cuando esto no ayuda, debes cerciorarte de que las tensiones de alimentación principal sean totalmente simétricas así como también la subtensión +/-15V de alimentación para el opamp de entrada. Si ésta última posee alguna leve asimetría, obtendrás voltaje offset algo alto en la salida. También verificar el ajuste del Limit de umbral en las bases de los transistores drivers, que estén ajustado lo más idénticamente posible. ¿De cuánto es el voltaje offset de salida?. Saludos.


----------



## GeorgeHc (Jul 19, 2021)

moonwalker dijo:


> Hola Danny; aquí dibujé la conexión de la etapa de salida de la topología. Estan dos transistores de salida, la fuente y la salida hacia parlante con su filtro


Hola muchachos, soy aficionado a las simulaciones, no soy un experto en cuestiones de electrónica, pero me tomé la tarea de simular este diseño y así tal cual como aparece aquí, no rueda..... con la aclaración que con el sistema de alimentación de baterías en cada una de las ramas si lo hace perfectamente, tal vez he cometido un error, por lo tanto me encantaría que alguien me ayudara a visualizar el inconveniente. Gracias!!!


----------



## moonwalker (Jul 19, 2021)

GeorgeHc dijo:


> Hola muchachos, soy aficionado a las simulaciones, no soy un experto en cuestiones de electrónica, pero me tomé la tarea de simular este diseño y así tal cual como aparece aquí, no rueda..... con la aclaración que con el sistema de alimentación de baterías en cada una de las ramas si lo hace perfectamente, tal vez he cometido un error, por lo tanto me encantaría que alguien me ayudara a visualizar el inconveniente. Gracias!!!


Esperaremos a algunos de los colegas para que te asesore en el simulador (no uso simuladores) de este amplificador el cual en plano real funciona extraordinariamente bien 🤗🤗. Saludos cordiales George.


----------



## DJ T3 (Jul 19, 2021)

Podrías decir el programa y versión, y subir el archivo de simulación


GeorgeHc dijo:


> no rueda...


Describe eso


----------



## GeorgeHc (Jul 20, 2021)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Podrías decir el programa y versión, y subir el archivo de simulación
> 
> Describe eso



Hola, buen día para todos, aquí subo el archivo de simulación en Multisim 14.2 funcional con el sistema de alimentación por baterías y al lado la fuente con tra*nsf*fo*rmador*, solo es armar y comprobar.... ¡*G*racias! *Q*uedo atento a cualquier sugerencia. Bendiciones para todos !


----------



## moonwalker (Jul 20, 2021)

GeorgeHc dijo:


> Hola, buen día para todos, aquí subo el archivo de simulación en Multisim 14.2 funcional con el sistema de alimentación por baterías y al lado la fuente con tra*nsf*fo*rmador*, solo es armar y comprobar.... ¡*G*racias! *Q*uedo atento a cualquier sugerencia. Bendiciones para todos !


No puedo ver el archivo puesto que el teléfono no me deja. Pero si funciona con baterías y no con transformador y rectificación y condensadores entonces tal vez estés conectado el tap central del transformador a GND. Está derivación central del secundario debe ir al punto medio de los condensadores sin conectar este punto a GND.


----------



## GeorgeHc (Jul 20, 2021)

El archivo se abre en multisim 14.2. Hice las respectivas conexiones tal cual como lo detallas en la descripción y no funcionó. He colocando el transformador con y sin tap central y no obtuve el resultado deseado. No dudo que físicamente sea funcional, pero falta algún pequeño detalle para lograr la simulación con transformador y puente rectificador. Sigo a la espera de que alguien le dé un vistazo.


----------



## DJ T3 (Jul 20, 2021)

Comenta, sin usar cosas como "no funciona", "no anda", "no etc...", de forma mas tecnica, qué cosas mediste, qué te arroja el programa, qué pasa "si... Y si..."...
Quizas alguien tenga y sepa usar el MultiSIM, pero mientras tanto los que no lo tenemos, ni pensamos en instalar, podemos ayudarte


----------



## moonwalker (Jul 20, 2021)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Comenta, sin usar cosas como "no funciona", "no anda", "no etc...", de forma mas tecnica, qué cosas mediste, qué te arroja el programa, qué pasa "si... Y si..."...
> Quizas alguien tenga y sepa usar el MultiSIM, pero mientras tanto los que no lo tenemos, ni pensamos en instalar, podemos ayudarte


Sí, George, como dice DJ T3, debes ser más explícito respecto a la descripción que das acerca del error que arroja tu simulación. A veces (por ahí lo he escuchado, no sé) que algunos circuitos pocos convencionales tienen algunas artimañas para ser simulados en los programas simuladores. Por último, no está demás que veas y revises la fuente de poder en tu simulación. Saludos


----------



## GeorgeHc (Jul 21, 2021)

Hola, buen día para todos, aquí les subo el archivo en formato PDF para que puedan analizar mejor la fuente de alimentación del amplificador.


----------



## DJ T3 (Jul 22, 2021)

Pero 174748E73 vez, explica de forma técnica, qué problemas tienes, y qué te arroja el programa.
Quizas tengas un bug, o alguna configuracion diferente


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 22, 2021)

Hola a todos , una sugerencia que dejo aca es canbiar los capacitores "C11" , "C9" y "C17" por una fuente DC de tensión equivalente a la tensión AC de secundario  del transformador x 1,41 ( tensión de pico) .
Lo mismo debe sener hecho para los capacitores "C13" , C14" y "C18" respechando la polaridad de la segunda fuente DC.
Debes sacar fuera de la simulación  la puente rectificadora "D14"  y lo transformador de fuerza "T1".
!Suerte!


----------



## GeorgeHc (Jul 22, 2021)

Quiz


DJ T3 dijo:


> Pero 174748E73 vez, explica de forma técnica, qué problemas tienes, y qué te arroja el programa.
> Quizas tengas un bug, o alguna conf





Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola a todos , una sugerencia que dejo aca es canbiar los capacitores "C11" , "C9" y "C17" por una fuente DC de tensión equivalente a la tensión AC de secundario  del transformador x 1,41 ( tensión de pico) .
> Lo mismo debe sener hecho para los capacitores "C13" , C14" y "C18" respechando la polaridad de la segunda fuente DC.
> Debes sacar fuera de la simulación  la puente rectificadora "D14"  y lo transformador de fuerza "T1".
> !Suerte!


Hola Daniel, tu información es valida, pero la idea no es reemplazar la fuente AC, en comentarios anteriores he explicado claramente que con fuente DC la simulación da excelentes resultados, pero que al momento de ejecutarla con puente rectificador y transformador no se obtienen los mismos resultados, presenta distorsión en la onda senoidal.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 22, 2021)

GeorgeHc dijo:


> he explicado claramente que con fuente DC la simulación da excelentes resultados, pero que al momento de ejecutarla con puente rectificador y transformador no se obtienen los mismos resultados, presenta distorsión en la onda senoidal.


Es complicado hacer funcionar un transformador en simulación, sobre todo por que se desconocen muchos parámetros necesarios para el modelo PSpice y poner valores por defecto o al boleo siempre resulta en cosas raras.
Si tenes a mano un transformador real, vas a tener que medir sus parámetros y meterlos en el modelo, pero te va a salir mas caro el collar que el perro.
Se puede hacer algo "intermedio" colocando los rectificadores y filtros, pero reemplazando el transformador por fuentes AC en serie. Si ahí funciona bien, ya sabés donde está el problema.


----------



## GeorgeHc (Jul 22, 2021)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Pero 174748E73 vez, explica de forma técnica, qué problemas tienes, y qué te arroja el programa.
> Quizas tengas un bug, o alguna configuracion diferente


Hola DJ T3, ante todo un excelente día y mis respetos para ti.
Quizás no me he hecho entender, el archivo PDF, es para que me confirmen, si la conexión de la fuente AC está correcta o por el contrario, estoy incurriendo en un error.


Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Es complicado hacer funcionar un transformador en simulación, sobre todo por que se desconocen muchos parámetros necesarios para el modelo PSpice y poner valores por defecto o al boleo siempre resulta en cosas raras.
> Si tenes a mano un transformador real, vas a tener que medir sus parámetros y meterlos en el modelo, pero te va a salir mas caro el collar que el perro.
> Se puede hacer algo "intermedio" colocando los rectificadores y filtros, pero reemplazando el transformador por fuentes AC en serie. Si ahí funciona bien, ya sabés donde está el problema.


Hola Dr. Zoidberg, buen día.
Ya lo he intentado de esa y múltiples maneras y en realidad no encuentro la falla, en incluso, ya empiezo a creer con todo respeto, que aquí hay un gato encerrado, porque no es posible que esto sea un circuito solo para DC, y con fuente AC rectificada no tenga el mismo comportamiento. 
Es bastante extraño.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 22, 2021)

GeorgeHc dijo:


> Ya lo he intentado de esa y múltiples maneras y en realidad no encuentro la falla,


Pero te funcionó bien con las fuentes AC en lugar del transformador o nó??
Yo he simulado eso en Simetrix y en LTSpice y siempre funcionó bien...


----------



## sebsjata (Jul 22, 2021)

Pero no es un problema del amplificador, al amplificador le da igual que fuente uses, es problema del simulador y estoy casi seguro que es por el tema del las masas, al usar fuentes DC a batería la masa es completamente flotante, al usar el transformador debes de referir el circuito a masa, pero no es posible por la configuración del amplificador.


----------



## GeorgeHc (Jul 22, 2021)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Pero te funcionó bien con las fuentes AC en lugar del transformador o nó??
> Yo he simulado eso en Simetrix y en LTSpice y siempre funcionó bien...





Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Pero te funcionó bien con las fuentes AC en lugar del transformador o nó??
> Yo he simulado eso en Simetrix y en LTSpice y siempre funcionó bien...


Por supuesto.


sebsjata dijo:


> Pero no es un problema del amplificador, al amplificador le da igual que fuente uses, es problema del simulador y estoy casi seguro que es por el tema del las masas, al usar fuentes DC a batería la masa es completamente flotante, al usar el transformador debes de referir el circuito a masa, pero no es posible por la configuración del amplificador.


Está bien, lo voy a tener en cuenta.


Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Pero te funcionó bien con las fuentes AC en lugar del transformador o nó??
> Yo he simulado eso en Simetrix y en LTSpice y siempre funcionó bien.


Por supuesto que hice los cambios, pero continuó igual.


----------



## Tomas soldadura (Ago 19, 2021)

Buen día amigos del foro*,* conseguí simular el amplificador *Q*sc en *M*ultisim 14.0.*,* seguí al pie de la letra los datos que se brindan en el circuito esquemático que aquí se postea y salio de una... no hay que hacer ningún cambio*,* solo ajustar los trim*m*ers de las bases de los transistores drivers y el *B*ías*,* cuadrando el generador de funciones en 1 k*H*z y un voltaje pico de 2.3 *V,* sin conseguir hasta ese punto ninguna distorsión significativa*,* con un factor THD relativamente bajo con relación a la amplitud de la señal aplicada y generando una onda senoidal perfecta...
SIM


----------



## moonwalker (Ago 24, 2021)

Tomas soldadura dijo:


> Buen día amigos del foro*,* conseguí simular el amplificador *Q*sc en *M*ultisim 14.0.*,* seguí al pie de la letra los datos que se brindan en el circuito esquemático que aquí se postea y salio de una... no hay que hacer ningún cambio*,* solo ajustar los trim*m*ers de las bases de los transistores drivers y el *B*ías*,* cuadrando el generador de funciones en 1 k*H*z y un voltaje pico de 2.3 *V,* sin conseguir hasta ese punto ninguna distorsión significativa*,* con un factor THD relativamente bajo con relación a la amplitud de la señal aplicada y generando una onda senoidal perfecta...
> SIM


Gracias Tomás por darte la tarea de simular este circuito amplificador y colocar el documento mostrando los resultados. Pronto, muy pronto estaré posteando en este mismo hilo otro de mis amplificadores con esta misma topología pero con alguna pequeña modificación y los ajustes que hice para sacarlo al ruedo. Dios les bendiga.


----------

